# HUMINT



## ImanIdiot (17 Oct 2004)

Does anyone have any info on this HUMINT gig that is being offered to reservists? I tried asking my OPS WO about it and he wasn't exactly overflowing with information... but I figure tours are going to be hard to come by for the next several years(they seem to be having difficulty climbing over the Rockies) so this could be my best chance. 

Any info anyone could pass along would be great. I really don't know anything about it. Thanks guys.


----------



## NavyGrunt (17 Oct 2004)

I dont mean to bust your chops but any info about HUMINT is serious OPSEC. Nobody on here should be talking about that. If you are interested call the MP's in your area...they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## ImanIdiot (17 Oct 2004)

Sorry I'm not meaning to stir up trouble here, I'm just trying to find out about the availability of the job and what sort of work it entails. I assumed any answer I would recieve would be somewhat vague, and by no means want to know the whos/whats/whens/wheres that could be a problem... If any of this is a violation of OPSEC then by all means let's not discuss this further.

Thanks for the feedback anyways though. I suppose a "shut the hell up" type response is better than silence!


----------



## NavyGrunt (17 Oct 2004)

If your in the reserves you must have got the "briefing"  ;D by the suits....I didnt mean to seem like I was telling you to STFU but the MP's can point you in  the right direction....


----------



## MJP (17 Oct 2004)

Hmmm...going to the MPs probably won't help you too much considering they really have nothing to do with it, except to give members up as candidates.  Your best bet is go to your orderly room or section comd and ask them to print out CANFORGEN 096/04 131716Z JUL 04 DCDS .  It outlines the program, and what is required to be selected.


----------



## dglad (17 Oct 2004)

As noted, OPSEC means very little can be said on here.  I will say that HUMINT is in HUGE demand, and that will only increase.  I'll also say that Canada is highly regarded in this area, and that will probably only increase as well.  Other than that, check the reference already noted.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Oct 2004)

...and that is about all that needs to be said here.


----------



## Gunner (17 Oct 2004)

Gents, for some reason HUMINT has taken on a ninjasniper quality.  I have been unable to find any documents or regulations that preclude uttering the word "Humint".  OPSEC does not mean you can't discuss a qualification if someone is interested in it. There is lots of general information on unclassified systems that can answer young Imaidiot's question.  OPSEC does preclude the use of HUMINT operators in Bosnia, Afghanistan and all the other places we deploy and may have use of this resource.  Most people quote "OPSEC" because they don't have a flipping clue what they are talking about.

I have cut and pasted the CANFORGEN looking for volunteers.  There is lots of good information contained in it.  If you can get to a DWAN computer you can download an Army Lessons Learned "Dispatches" on HUMINT as well as the entire Canadian Doctrine for HUMINT.  If you don't have access, I can email you the doctrine manual.

By the way, Imaidiot, you may want to grab yourself some self esteem and change your name to something suitable. : 

CANFORGEN 096/04 DCDS 155 131716Z JUL 04
HUMINT CANDIDATE ASSESSMENT PROGRAMME (HCAP) SEP 04
UNCLASSIFIED

SITUATION. TO SP CURRENT AND FUTURE CF COMMITMENTS IN INTERNATIONAL OPS, THERE IS AN ON-GOING REQUIREMENT TO FIND VOLUNTEERS, BOTH JUNIOR OFFRS AND NCMS FROM THE REG AND RES COMPONENTS OF THE CF, WHO ARE INTERESTED AND SUITABLE TO PARTICIPATE IN OVERT HUMAN INTELLIGENCE (HUMINT) OPS IN A DEMANDING MULTINATIONAL ENVIRONMENT. THESE TYPES OF OPS REQR PERS POSSESSING VERY SPECIFIC PERSONAL ATTRIBUTES AND CAPABILITIES. ACCORDINGLY, THIS CANFORGEN IS PROMULGATED TO SOLICIT VOLUNTEERS FOR HCAP WHICH WILL SELECT SUITABLE CANDIDATES FOR HUMINT TRG AND EMPLOYMENT. DG INT/J2 PLANS WILL CONDUCT HCAP BETWEEN 13-25 SEP 04 AT CFB KINGSTON. HCAP CONSISTS OF SEVERAL CONSECUTIVE THREE DAY SELECTION SERIALS 

DEFINITION. NATO DEFINES HUMINT AS A CATEGORY OF INT DERIVED FROM INFO COLLECTED FROM HUMAN SOURCES. IN BROADER TERMS, OUR KEY ALLIES DESCRIBE DEFENCE HUMINT AS INTELLIGENCE PRODUCED AS A RESULT OF THE SYSTEMATIC AND CONTROLLED EXPLOITATION OF HUMAN SOURCES BY MEMBERS OF THE ARMED FORCES, TRAINED IN AND DEDICATED TO THAT ROLE. ALONG WITH SIGNALS INTELLIGENCE (SIGINT) AND IMAGERY INTELLIGENCE (IMINT), HUMINT IS A PRIMARY INT COLLECTION DISCIPLINE CONTRIBUTING TO THE OVERALL INT PROCESS. IT IS AN IMPORTANT SOURCE OF INTELLIGENCE IN SUPPORT OF OPERATIONAL ACTIVITIES AND IS THE COLLECTION DISCIPLINE OF CHOICE ON DEPLOYED OPS. AGAIN, DEFENCE HUMINT ACTY WILL BE CONDUCTED OVERTLY IN UNIFORM UNDER VERY SPECIFIC AND DIRECTED CONTROL. 

VOLUNTEERS. IT IS ESSENTIAL FOR VOLUNTEERS AND THEIR CHAIN-OF-COMMAND TO NOTE THAT IF SELECTED DURING HCAP, MEMBERS WILL BE IMMEDIATELY LOADED ON THE FIELD HUMINT OPERATOR (BASIC) CRSE AND SUBSEQUENTLY TASKED TO FORM PART OF A FIELD HUMINT TEAM (FHT) IN SUPPORT OF DEPLOYED OPS. MEMBERS THAT ARE NOT AVAL FOR DEPLOYMENT WILL NOT BE LOADED ON HCAP OR BASIC HUMINT CRSE. IN THE PAST, THERE HAVE BEEN SOME MISCONCEPTIONS REGARDING FIELD HUMINT, AND SOME VOLUNTEERS HAVE APPLIED NOT UNDERSTANDING THE FUNCTION OF HUMINT OR CONFUSING HUMINT WITH CIMIC OR SOCIAL PATROLLING. IT IS THEREFORE STRONGLY RECOMMENDED THAT INTERESTED APPLICANTS DO SOME RESEARCH IN ORDER TO PREPARE FOR THE SELECTION PROCESS. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON GENERAL HUMINT CAPABILITY CAN BE FOUND IN DISPATCHES VOL 8 NO 1 AT THE FOL DWAN WEB SITE: HTTP://LFDTS.ARMY.MIL.CA/ALLC/DOWNLOADS/DISPATCH/VOL_8/VOL8NO1ENG.PDF THE ARMY DOCTRINE ON HUMINT OPS, B-GL-357-002, IS ALSO AVAL ON DWAN AT HTTP://LFDTS.ARMY.MIL.CA/AEL/PUBS/300-005/B-GL-357/002/B-GL-357-002-FP-001.PDF 

FIELD HUMINT TEAMS ARE CURRENTLY REQR IN ALL MAJOR CF OPS, AND THE CAPABILITY WILL LIKELY REMAIN IN HIGH DEMAND FOR EVERY DEPLOYED OP IN THE FUTURE. ACCORDINGLY, VOLUNTEERS SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETING HCAP AND BASIC HUMINT CRSE REMAIN LIABLE FOR POTENTIAL SIX-MONTH TASKS IN HUMINT POSITIONS IN SP OF CF DEPLOYED OPS. SUCCESSFUL CANDIDATES SHOULD BE AWARE THAT A NATIONAL REGISTRY OF HUMINT QUALIFIED PERS IS MAINTAINED BY NDHQ J2 PLANS 

APPLICANTS WILL BE REQR TO COMPLETE A THREE-STEP SELECTION AND TRG PROGRAM AS FOLS: 

5.A. INITIAL UNIT SCREENING OF APPLICANTS (SEE PARA 8) 

5.B. INDIVIDUAL SELECTION PROCESS VIA ONE OF THE THREE-DAY HCAP SCHEDULED BETWEEN 13-25 SEP 04 AT CFB KINGSTON, AND 

5.C. IF SELECTED FROM HCAP, A FIVE-WEEK BASIC HUMINT TRG CRSE, TO BE CONDUCTED FROM 18 OCT TO 19 NOV 04 BY CFSMI AT CFB KINGSTON 

PROFILE AND CRITERIA. IT IS RECOGNISED THAT THIS TYPE OF EMPLOYMENT IS NOT SUITED TO ALL. IT IS THEREFORE IMPORTANT TO NOTE THAT FAILURE TO BE SELECTED IS NOT A REFLECTION OF OVERALL CAPABILITIES OR PERFORMANCE. FOR HUMINT EMPLOYMENT, THE CF IS LOOKING FOR MATURE INDIVIDUALS WHO POSSESS AND CAN DEVELOP SPECIFIC INTER-PERSONAL SKILL SETS. APPLICANTS MUST SATISFY, AS A MIN REQUIREMENT, THE FOL CRITERIA: 

6.A. RANK OF CPL TO WO AND LT/CAPT 

6.B. MOC QUALIFIED 

6.C. HAVE SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED THE CF EXPRES TEST IN THE LAST YEAR OR BE INCENTIVE EXEMPT FROM TAKING THE EXPRES TEST 

6.D. HAVE A LEVEL 2 SECRET SECURITY CLEARANCE, OR HAVE LEVEL 2 SECRET CLEARANCE IN PROGRESS 

6.E. HOLD A VALID PROVINCIAL DRIVERS LICENCE 

6.F. DEMONSTRATES GOOD MAP READING SKILLS. THIS WILL BE ASSESSED DURING HCAP 

6.G. HAVE A WORKING KNOWLEDGE OF MICROSOFT OFFICE. THIS WILL BE ASSESSED DURING HCAP 

6.H. HOLD A LANGUAGE PROFILE OF CCC AS MIN IN ENGLISH. HUMINT OPS ARE NORMALLY CONDUCTED WITHIN A NATO OR COALITION ENVIRONMENT. THE COMMON WORKING LANGUAGE IS ENGLISH AND APPLICANTS FOR HUMINT DUTIES MUST THEREFORE BE FLUENT IN ORDER TO BE EFFECTIVE FOR HUMINT TRG AND EMPLOYMENT 

CF PERS IN THE FOL MOCS ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR HUMINT EMPLOYMENT: 

7.A. CHAPLAIN: MOC 61 CHAP (P), 62 CHAP (RC) 

7.B. MEDICAL: MOC 48 HCA, 49 PHY TH, 52 HSO, 54 PHARM, 55 MED, 57 NUR, 58 SOCW, MP 811, 711 MED A, 713 OR TECH, 714 M LAB TECH, 715 X TECH, 716 P MED TECH, 718 BE TECH, 719 HS TECH MGR, AND 

7.C. DENTAL: MOC 51 DENT, 722 DENT CL A, 725 DENT HYGST 

INITIAL UNIT SCREENING. UNIT COMMANDING OFFICERS SHALL CONDUCT THE INITIAL SCREENING OF ANY INDIVIDUAL VOLUNTEERING FOR HUMINT DUTIES 

8.A. IN ADDITION TO ENSURING THAT THE VOLUNTEER MEETS THE CRITERIA LISTED AT PARAS THREE, FOUR AND SIX, UNIT COMMANDING OFFICERS MUST ENSURE THAT THERE ARE NO PERSONAL, COMPASSIONATE OR ADMIN REASONS THAT WOULD PRECLUDE THE VOLUNTEER FROM EMPLOYMENT IN HUMINT OPS. AGAIN, IT IS IMPORTANT TO NOTE THAT VOLUNTEERS AND THEIR UNITS MUST BE AWARE OF THE POTENTIAL FOR IMMEDIATE DEPLOYMENT FOL TRG 

8.B. THE EVALUATING SUPERVISOR VIA UNIT COMMANDING OFFICERS MUST RECOMMEND, USING THEIR PROFESSIONAL JUDGEMENT, WHETHER THE VOLUNTEER APPEARS TO POSSESS THE BASIC APTITUDE FOR HUMINT OPS. TO ASSIST IN THE RECOMMENDATION, UNIT COMMANDING OFFICERS MUST ASSESS THE VOLUNTEER ON THE FOL ATTRIBUTES. EACH ATTRIBUTE IS TO BE RATED AS FOL: 1-SUBSTANTIALLY BELOW AVERAGE, 2-BELOW AVERAGE, 3-AVERAGE, 4-ABOVE AVERAGE, 5-SUPERIOR, AND N/O FOR NOT OBSERVED 

8.B.(1) MATURITY. MATURE WELL BALANCED INDIVIDUAL, CONFIDENT IN HIS/HER OWN ABILITIES AND JUDGEMENT. ABLE TO WORK WITH MIN SUPERVISION IN DIFFICULT CIRCUMSTANCES. AWARE OF HIS/HER OWN LIMITATIONS AND EXERCISES INTEGRITY IN ADMITTING ERRORS AND OMISSIONS. ABLE TO CONTROL HIS/HER EMOTIONS, BE SELF-DISCIPLINED AND EVEN-TEMPERED 

8.B.(2) MOTIVATION. HIGHLY MOTIVATED, WILLING TO WORK LONG HOURS, TAKE ON EXTRA TASKS AND DEMONSTRATE COMMITMENT TO THE TEAM AND THE MISSION. FOCUSED ON ACHIEVING RESULTS 

8.B.(3) COMPATIBILITY. DEMONSTRATES STRONG INTER-PERSONAL QUALITIES. ABLE TO GET ALONG WITH PEOPLE OF ALL TYPES AND ESTABLISH RAPPORT. CAPABLE OF WORKING ALONGSIDE OTHER PERS OF HIGHER OR LOWER RANK AS EQUAL MEMBERS OF A TEAM 

8.B.(4) RESPONSIBILITY. PROFESSIONAL AND ETHICAL ATTITUDE IN BOTH OPERATIONAL AND SOCIAL ENVIRONMENTS. ABLE TO WORK WITH MIN SUPERVISION IN DIFFICULT AND OCCASIONALLY ISOLATED CIRCUMSTANCES. ABLE TO ACCEPT RESPONSIBILITY AND ENFORCE AUTHORITY WHEN NECESSARY 

8.B.(5) RESOURCEFULNESS. ABLE TO ANALYZE SITUATIONS, ASSESS RISKS AND FORMULATE QUICK PLAN OF ACTION. ABLE TO BE ASSERTIVE WHEN NECESSARY. ABLE TO REPORT EVENTS ACCURATELY 

NOMINATIONS. UNITS, WHEN SATISFIED THAT VOLUNTEERS HAVE MET THE BASIC SCREENING CRITERIA OUTLINED ABOVE, ARE TO FORWARD THE FOL INFO BY MESSAGE, MAIL, OR E-MAIL TO DG INT/J2 PLANS STAFF THROUGH NORMAL CHAIN OF COMMAND. MSG ADDRESS IS NDHQ INT OTTAWA//DG INT/J2 PLANS 2//. E MAIL TO BE DIRECTED TO BRILLON SGT EJM@DCDS J2 PLANS POL@OTTAWA-HULL. APPLICATIONS MUST BE RECEIVED NO LATER THAN 30 AUG 04. INFO MUST INCL: 

9.A. SERVICE NUMBER 

9.B. RANK 

9.C. GIVEN NAME(S) AND SURNAME IN FULL 

9.D. MOC 

9.E. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH 

9.F. UNIT 

9.G. SUPERVISOR NAME AND CONTACT NUMBER 

9.H. SECURITY CLEARANCE AND CONFIRMATION THAT THE NOMINEE HAS, OR HAS APPLIED FOR, A LEVEL 2 SECRET SECURITY CLEARANCE 

9.I. BRIEF LIST OF OPERATIONAL DEPLOYMENTS 

9.J. PRIMARY LANGUAGE, SECOND LANGUAGE PROFILE AND ANY OTHER LANGUAGE PROFILES 

9.K. SCORE FOR EACH ATTRIBUTE IDENT IN PARAS 8.B.(1) THROUGH 8.B.(5). 

9.L. COMMANDING OFFICER CONCURRENCE AND RECOMMENDATION 

ON COMPLETION OF HCAP SEP 04, UNITS WILL BE ADVISED BY DG INT/J2 PLANS STAFF WHICH APPLICANTS WERE IDENT AS SUITABLE FOR FURTHER TRG. VOLUNTEERS WHOSE APPLICATIONS HAVE BEEN APPROVED WILL BE PROVIDED JOINING INSTRUCTIONS TO ATTEND ONE OF THE HCAP SERIALS NO LATER THAN 6 SEP 04. FAILURE TO BE SELECTED FOR HCAP DOES NOT REPEAT NOT AUTOMATICALLY MEAN THAT THE MEMBERS FILE WAS FOUND UNSUITABLE. GIVEN THE INTENSITY OF THE PROCESS, ONLY 64 APPLICANTS WILL BE SELECTED FOR THE SEP 04 HCAP. THOSE WHO HAVE PREVIOUSLY APPLIED AND WERE NOT SELECTED FOR THE MAY 04 HCAP NEED NOT REAPPLY AS THEIR APPLICATIONS WILL BE PROCESSED AUTOMATICALLY AND MEMBERS WILL BE ADVISED IF THEY ARE LOADED FOR THE SEP 04 HCAP. APPLICANTS FROM ALL OTHER PREVIOUS HCAPS (OTHER THAN MAY 04), WHO FOR VARIOUS REASONS WERE NOT SELECTED, ARE INVITED TO RE-APPLY ONCE MORE FOR THE SEP 04 HCAP 

FOR QUESTIONS, CONTACT J2 PLANS 2-2 CAPT LANDER (613) 945-5132, CSN 627-5132, OR SGT BRILLON AT (613) 945-5126, CSN 627-5126


----------



## Pommet (11 Apr 2005)

Any of you have more informations on "Humint Candidate Assessment Programme (HCAP).In the past there have been some misconceptions regarding Field Humint confusing with Cimic or other similar activities.

Any link will help.

Thanks


----------



## Royal76 (11 Apr 2005)

Pommet,
Check out the latest CANFORGEN- it has all the details.  I looked into this one last year and called the POC (point of Contact) number at the end of the message.  The guy on the other end of the phone was really helpful.
You are correct in saying that in the past HUMINT and CIMIC were often confused which, in turn, resulted in purging the HUMINT pool and doing this HCAP.  CIMIC is mainly a reserve function now........
FYI, if you do pass HCAP, expect to deploy- alot.  You will be placed in a HUMINT pool and get thrown on tours in a heartbeat.  It's going to take a few years to get the HUMINT number up to the level the CF actually needs.  There is discussion right now about making HUMINT a sub-trade in the INT MOCs


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2005)

Seems like a very interesting job from what i have read, too bad there is fat chance of my MOC going along with  this.  The canforgen that came out about this was actualy more helpful than anything else i had seen on the subject.


----------



## Gunner (11 Apr 2005)

Here is the CANFORGEN you are refering to:

CANFORGEN 064/05 DCDS 038 221228Z MAR 05
HUMINT CANDIDATE ASSESSMENT PROGRAMME (HCAP) MAY 05
UNCLASSIFIED



SITUATION. TO SP CURRENT AND PLANNED CF COMMITMENTS IN INTERNATIONAL OPS, THERE IS AN ONGOING REQR TO TRAIN VOLUNTEERS WHO ARE INTERESTED AND SUITABLE FOR SPECIALIST INTELLIGENCE WORK, AS CONTACT HANDLERS, WITHIN THE HUMAN INTELLIGENCE (HUMINT) FIELD. UNDER THE AUTH OF CHIEF DEFENCE INTELLIGENCE (CDI, FORMERLY J2/DG INT) HCAP IS DESIGNED TO SCREEN AND SELECT CANDIDATES WHO DEMONSTRATE APTITUDE AND POTENTIAL FOR TRAINING AND SUBSEQUENT EMPLOYMENT IN THIS SPECIALIST FIELD. ACCORDINGLY, THIS CANFORGEN IS PROMULGATED TO SOLICIT VOLUNTEERS FOR HCAP 


DEFINITION. HUMINT IS A CATEGORY OF INT DERIVED FROM INFO COLLECTED FROM HUMAN SOURCES. CONTACT HANDLING, WHICH IS PART OF THE HUMINT SPECTRUM, IS A SYSTEMATIC AND CONTROLLED COLLECTION ACTIVITY WITH VERY SPECIFIC METHODOLOGIES AND IS APPLIED BY MEMBERS OF THE CF WHO ARE CAREFULLY SELECTED, TRAINED AND DEDICATED TO THAT ROLE. ALONG WITH SIGNALS INTELLIGENCE (SIGINT) AND IMAGERY INTELLIGENCE (IMINT), CONTACT HANDLING, PART OF THE HUMINT DISCIPLINE IS A PRIMARY INT COLLECTION CAPABILITY CONTRIBUTING TO THE OVERALL INT PROCESS. IT HAS PROVEN TO BE THE COLLECTION DISCIPLINE OF CHOICE ON DEPLOYED OPS 


VOLUNTEERS. 

3.A. IN THE PAST THERE HAVE BEEN SOME MISCONCEPTIONS REGARDING FIELD HUMINT AND SOME PERS HAVE APPLIED FOR HCAP NOT FULLY UNDERSTANDING THE FUNCTION OF HUMINT OR CONFUSING HUMINT WITH CIMIC OR OTHER SIMILAR ACTIVITIES. IF CLARIFICATIONS ARE REQUIRED CONTACT NDHQ J2X STAFF IDENTIFIED AT PARA 14. IT IS ALSO RECOMMENDED THAT INTERESTED APPLICANTS REFER TO ARMY DOCTRINE ON HUMINT OPS, B-GL-357-002, WHICH IS AVAL ON DWAN AT HTTP://LFDTS.ARMY.MIL.CA/AEL/PUBS/300-005/B-GL-357/002/B-GL-357-002- FP-001.PDF 

3.B. IT IS ESSENTIAL FOR VOLUNTEERS AND THEIR CHAIN-OF-COMMAND TO UNDERSTAND THAT IF SELECTED DURING HCAP, MEMBERS WILL BE IMMEDIATELY LOADED ON THE FIELD HUMINT OPERATOR (BASIC) (FHO(B)) CRSE AND SUBSEQUENTLY TASKED TO FORM PART OF A FIELD SUPPORT TEAM (FST) IN SUPPORT OF DEPLOYED OPS. MEMBERS THAT ARE NOT AVAL FOR TRG OR DEPLOYMENT WILL NOT BE LOADED ON HCAP. 

3.C. APPLICANTS WHO PREVIOUSLY APPLIED BUT WERE NOT LOADED ON HCAP ARE WELCOME TO REAPPLY. IT IS LIKELY THAT PERS WERE NOT LOADED FOR ONE OF THE FOLLOWING REASONS: 

3.C.(1) DID NOT MEET MINIMUM CRITERIA IAW PARA SIX 

3.C.(2) LOW RECOMMENDATION FROM CO 

3.C.(3) NOT SELECTED IN COMPETITION WITH OTHER APPLICANTS 


FIELD HUMINT TEAMS ARE CURRENTLY REQR IN ALL MAJOR CF OPS AND IT IS EXPECTED THAT THE CAPABILITY WILL REMAIN IN HIGH DEMAND FOR EVERY DEPLOYED OP IN THE FUTURE. GIVEN THE SMALL NUMBER OF QUALIFIED CONTACT HANDLERS IN THE CF, PERS WHO SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETE THE FHO(B) WILL LIKELY, AT SOME POINT IN THE FUTURE, BE CALLED UPON TO REDEPLOY IN SUPPORT OF CF OPS AND/OR TO SUPPORT CONTINUING FIELD HUMINT TRG (HCAP OR FHO(B)). SUCCESSFUL CANDIDATES SHOULD BE AWARE THAT A NATIONAL REGISTRY OF QUALIFIED CONTACT HANDLERS IS MAINTAINED BY NDHQ J2X 


SELECTION FOR THESE SPECIALIST DUTIES INVOLVES A FOUR-STEP PROCESS: 

5.A. UNIT SCREENING OF APPLICANTS (SEE PARA 8) 

5.B. HCAP. PERS WILL ATTEND ONE OF THE FOUR THREE-DAY SERIALS SCHEDULED BETWEEN 6-18 MAY 05 AT CFB KINGSTON. ONLY SIXTY-FOUR APPLICANTS WILL BE SELECTED FOR HCAP 

5.C. FHO(B). SUITABLE CANDIDATES WILL BE IMMEDIATELY LOADED ON THE FHO(B) TO BE CONDUCTED BY CFSMI AT CFB KINGSTON 14 JUN TO 12 AUG 05 (TBC) 

5.D. EMPLOYMENT. UPON SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF THE FHO(B), PERS WILL BE TASKED TO DEPLOY AS PART OF AN FST IN A CF THEATRE OF OPERATION. LIKELY IN THE FALL 05 TO FALL 06 TIMEFRAME. PRE-DEPLOYMENT TRG IS EXPECTED TO COMMENCE NLT NOV 05. BE ADVISED THAT THE POTENTIAL ALWAYS EXISTS FOR AN IMMEDIATE DEPLOYMENT IN ORDER TO FILL AN UNFORECASTED CRITICAL OP REQR 


CRITERIA. APPLICANTS MUST SATISFY, AS A MINIMUM, THE FOL CRITERIA: 

6.A. RANK. CPL TO WO AND LT/CAPT. OTHER RANKS WILL CONSIDERED ON A CASE BY CASE BASIS 

6.B. MOC QUALIFIED. FOR NCMS PLQ (OR EQUIV) IS PREFERRED 

6.C. HAVE SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED THE CF EXPRES TEST IN THE LAST YEAR OR BE INCENTIVE EXEMPT FROM TAKING THE EXPRES TEST. 

6.D. HOLD A LEVEL 2 SECRET SECURITY CLEARANCE. PERS CANNOT DEPLOY WITHOUT A LEVEL 2 SECURITY CLEARANCE. GIVEN THE SHORT PERIOD OF TIME BETWEEN TRG AND DEPLOYMENT, IT IS PREFERED THAT APPLICANTS ALREADY HOLD A LEVEL 2 CLEARANCE. INTERESTED PERS WHO APPLY BUT WHO DO NOT CURRENTLY HOLD A LVL 2 CLEARANCE, SHOULD SUBMIT A SECURITY CLEARANCE UPGRADE AND INDICATE THEY HAVE DONE SO ON THE HCAP APPLICATION. PERS WITHOUT A LEVEL 2 CLEARANCE WILL BE LOADED ON HCAP AT A LOWER PRIORITY 

6.E. HOLD A VALID PROVINCIAL DRIVERS LICENCE. DND 404S WILL BE REQR FOR TRG AND DEPLOYMENT 

6.F. HAVE AT LEAST ONE OVERSEAS OPERATIONAL TOUR IN PRIMARY MOC. EXPERIENCE HAS SHOWN THAT PERS WITH PREVIOUS OPERATIONAL EXPERIENCE ARE MORE SUCCESSFUL IN CONTACT HANDLING OPS. PERS WITHOUT AN OPERATIONAL TOUR WILL BE LOADED ON HCAP AT A LOWER PRIORITY 

6.G. BE ABLE TO NAVIGATE USING A TOPOGRAPHIC MAP 

6.H. HAVE A WORKING KNOWLEDGE OF MICROSOFT OFFICE SUITE 

6.J. HOLD AN ENGLISH PROFILE OF CCC (MINIMUM). THESE OPS ARE NORMALLY CONDUCTED WITHIN A NATO OR COALITION ENVIRONMENT WHERE THE WORKING LANGUAGE IS ENGLISH 


CF PERS IN THE FOL MOCS ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR EMPLOYMENT IN THIS SPECIALIST FIELD: 

7.A. CHAPLAIN: MOC 61 CHAP (P), 62 CHAP (RC) 

7.B. MEDICAL: MOC 48 HCA, 49 PHY TH, 52 HSO, 54 PHARM, 55 MED, 57 NUR, 58 SOCW, 711 MED A, 713 OR TECH, 714 M LAB TECH, 715 X TECH, 716 P MED TECH, 718 BE TECH, 719 HS TECH MGR, AND 

7.C. DENTAL: MOC 51 DENT, 722 DENT CL A, 725 DENT HYGST 

7.D. MP 811 


UNIT SCREENING. 

8.A. INITIAL SCREENING. SUPERVISORS SHALL CONDUCT THE INITIAL SCREENING FOR PERS VOLUNTEERING FOR SPECIALIST DUTIES BY ENSURING THAT THEY MEET THE CRITERIA LISTED AT PARAS SIX AND SEVEN. IN ADDITION, UNITS MUST ENSURE THAT THERE ARE NO PERSONAL, COMPASSIONATE OR ADMIN REASONS THAT WOULD PRECLUDE PERS FROM DEPLOYMENT 

8.B. DETAILED SCREENING. FOR THIS PROGRAM WE ARE LOOKING FOR MATURE INDIVIDUALS WHO POSSESS AND CAN FURTHER DEVELOP SPECIFIC INTER-PERSONAL SKILL SETS. THE EVALUATING SUPERVISOR AND CO SHALL MAKE A RECOMMENDATION ON A LIST OF SPECIFIC TRAITS. TO ASSIST IN THE RECOMMENDATION, THE CO SHALL ASSESS THE VOLUNTEER ON THE FOL ATTRIBUTES. EACH ATTRIBUTE IS TO BE RATED AS FOL: 1-SUBSTANTIALLY BELOW AVERAGE, 2-BELOW AVERAGE, 3-AVERAGE, 4-ABOVE AVERAGE, 5-SUPERIOR, AND N/O FOR NOT OBSERVED 

8.B.(1) MATURITY. MATURE, WELL BALANCED, CONFIDENT IN THEIR ABILITIES AND JUDGEMENT. ABLE TO BE ASSERTIVE IF NECESSSARY. ABLE TO WORK WITH MINIMUM SUPERVISION IN DIFFICULT CIRCUMSTANCES. AWARE OF THEIR LIMITATIONS AND EXERCISE INTEGRITY IN ADMITTING ERRORS AND OMISSIONS. 

8.B.(2) MOTIVATION. HIGHLY MOTIVATED, WILLING TO WORK LONG HOURS, TAKES ON EXTRA TASKS AND DEMONSTRATES COMMITMENT TO THE TEAM AND THE MISSION. FOCUSED ON ACHIEVING RESULTS 

8.B.(3) COMPATIBILITY. DEMONSTRATES STRONG INTER-PERSONAL QUALITIES. ABLE TO GET ALONG WITH ALL TYPES OF PEOPLE. ABLE TO ESTABLISH RAPPORT WITH ALL TYPES OF PEOPLE. CAPABLE OF WORKING ALONGSIDE OTHER PERS OF HIGHER OR LOWER RANK AS EQUAL MEMBERS OF A TEAM 

8.B.(4) RESPONSIBILITY. PROFESSIONAL AND ETHICAL ATTITUDE IN BOTH OPERATIONAL AND SOCIAL ENVIRONMENTS. ABLE TO ACCEPT RESPONSIBILITY AND ENFORCE AUTHORITY WHEN NECESSARY. ABLE TO REPORT EVENTS ACCURATELY 

8.B.(5) RESOURCEFULNESS. ABLE TO THINK AND PLAN AHEAD. ABLE TO ANALYZE SITUATIONS AND INFO WITHOUT TAKING THINGS AT FACE VALUE. ABLE TO CONSIDER IMPLICATIONS AND REPERCUSSIONS. ABLE TO ASSESS RISK AND QUICKLY FORMULATE A PLAN OF ACTION. 

8.B.(6) LEADERSHIP. PROVEN LEADERSHIP ABILITIES. ABLE TO MAKE TIMELY DECISIONS. ABLE TO GIVE GUIDANCE AND DIRECT THE WORK OF OTHERS. EFFECTIVE UNDER INTENSE OR ADVERSE CIRCUMSTANCES. TAKES IMMEDIATE AND APPROPRIATE ACTION WITHIN THE MISSION PARAMETERS. ABLE TO CONTROL EMOTIONS, BE SELF-DISCIPLINED AND EVEN-TEMPERED. POSSESSES EFFECTIVE WRITING AND ORAL COMMUNICATION SKILLS 


NOMINATIONS. WHEN SATISFIED THAT VOLUNTEERS HAVE MET THE INITIAL AND DETAILED SCREENING CRITERIA OUTLINED ABOVE, UNITS ARE TO FWD THE FOL INFO BY E-MAIL TO BRILLON SGT EJM AT DCDS J2 PLANS POL AT OTTAWA-HULL THROUGH THE NORMAL CHAIN OF COMMAND. APPLICATIONS MUST BE RECEIVED NO LATER THAN 8 APR 05 AND MUST INCL: 

9.A. SERVICE NUMBER 

9.B. RANK 

9.C. SURNAME AND GIVEN NAME(S) 

9.D. MOC. NOTE IF PLQ/EQUIV QUALIFIED 

9.E. DATE OF BIRTH 

9.F. UNIT (UIC AND NAME) 

9.G. SECURITY CLEARANCE LEVEL 

9.H. BRIEF LIST OF OVERSEAS OPERATIONAL DEPLOYMENTS. EX. OP PALLADIUM ROTO 7, OP ATHENA ROTO 0 

9.I. PRIMARY LANGUAGE, SECOND LANGUAGE AND OTHER LANGUAGES PROFILE 

9.J. DATE OF PREVIOUS HCAP ATTENDED (IF APPLIC) 

9.K. SUPERVISOR NAME AND CONTACT NUMBER 

9.L. SCORE FOR EACH ATTRIBUTE IDENTIFIED IN PARA 8.B 

9.M. COMMANDING OFFICER RECOMMENDATION 

9.N. CO ACK OF TRG AND DEPLOYMENT COMMITMENTS IF SELECTED AT HCAP AND CO CONCURRENCE TO RELEASE MEMBER FOR SAID COMMITMENTS 


ONLY THOSE APPLICANTS THAT ARE CRSE LOADED WILL BE ADVISED. EMAIL NOTIFICATION WILL BE FORWARDED TO THE MEMBER AND THE SUPERVISOR IN ADDITION TO THE DISTR OF AN ADDN MESSAGE NLT 14 APR 05. IT IS RECOGNISED THAT TYPE OF EMPLOYMENT IS VERY UNIQUE AND IS NOT SUITED TO ALL. LESS THAN 20 PERCENT OF APPLICANTS ARE FOUND SUITABLE AT HCAP AND APPROX 50 PERCENT ARE THEN SUCCESSFUL IN TRG. IT IS THEREFORE IMPORTANT TO NOTE THAT FAILURE TO BE SELECTED AT HCAP IS NOT A REFLECTION OF OVERALL CAPABILITIES OR PERFORMANCE. 


AS MENTIONED, THIS IS AN ONGOING REQR. THE NEXT HCAP WILL BE CONDUCTED 12 SEP TO 24 SEP (TBC) IN SUPPORT OF OP ARCHER ROTO 2 (AUG 06 TO FEB 07); 


FIN. A FIN CODE WILL BE PROVIDED FOR TRAVEL AND TD COSTS FOR BOTH REG/RES APPLICANTS FOR HCAP. RESERVE SALARY FOR HCAP IS THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE UNIT, FORMATION OR AREA. IF A RESERVE APPLICANT IS FOUND SUITABLE FOR SPECIALIST TRG A FIN CODE WILL BE PROVIDED TO COVER RESERVE SALARY 


UPON COMPLETION OF HCAP, UNITS WILL BE ADVISED IF AN APPLICANT HAS BEEN IDENTIFIED AS SUITABLE FOR SPECIALIST TRG. A CRSE LOADING MSG WILL FOL 


INQUIRIES CAN BE ADDRESSED TO J2X - HUMINT, MAJ S FARRAG, (613) 945-5085, J2 PLANS 2-2 CAPT LANDER (613) 945-5132, CSN 627-5132, OR SGT BRILLON AT (613) 945-5126, CSN 627-5126


----------



## Pommet (11 Apr 2005)

Wow, awesone you guys are just awesome, thanks guys!!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Apr 2005)

It is open to almost any trade, except the ones that are listed in the CANFORGEN.   I attended an HCAP selection and it is not limited to any specific trades.   The trade of HUMINT (military oriented)  is very different from CIMIC (public affairs oriented) in many ways. I suggest reading the link posted in the CANFORGEN and going to you resource center and getting the "Dispatches" book (Vol 8 No 1) on the subject.   

The DWAN link I mentioned is this one: HTTP://LFDTS.ARMY.MIL.CA/AEL/PUBS/300-005/B-GL-357/002/B-GL-357-002-FP-001.PDF .


----------

